# Blades



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Painted some blades today with a batch of the Peerless Predator blades I got the other day. I love the honeycomb pattern on these things. KGone (Walleye Ninja), used them last year and recommended them to me. How could you not listen to a Ninja?


----------



## Get Fish (Mar 16, 2008)

Man those are kick-butt... I have been meaning to call you about painting up some blades. I need to put in my order for a few!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice Job ,looks like eye killers.I haven't fired up the brush since last winter.Looking at the weather for the next month,guess it's time.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Get Fish said:


> Man those are kick-butt... I have been meaning to call you about painting up some blades. I need to put in my order for a few!



Hope all is going well with the new bambino. Belated congratulations. Hope it doesn't cut into your fishing time.


----------



## Get Fish (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks, everything is great! She is doing well. The wife and I took her to the boat show on Monday and she did very well. I am hopeful for a very fruitful fishing season and a continuously understanding wife. Fishing is like crack...it be calling me (New Jack City). Talk to you soon


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I always look forward to seeing the blades and vibe type baits you guys post here. Those are really cool looking Het. I have great memories of building my own crawler harnesses every winter when I used to walleye fish a lot.

I love the scale pattern on those you posted.


----------



## mystic4314 (May 20, 2006)

Some of the line up see what ya think and PLEASE comment on what ya see here


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Never doubt the power of the ninja...


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

That blue/pink with chart spots you cold call

"bad romance" , Boy / Girl with Herpies, or syphilis


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Its been years since I've seen a depiction of a perfectly executed flying side kick like that. 

Well, almost perfect anyway. 

He needs to angle his leading foot differently.

And it would be nice if he'd sew up that hole in his jeans.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Nice blades Het, Gotone said he likes them as well, thank Peerless and good ol Heineken inspired Cleveland manufacturing for the actual blades though. 

As far the pictures go. LMAO. So many things wrong with them I'm speachless. I would have love to be in the room with the fat kid ninja, maybe a long lost brother, I expecially like the hole in his crotch FTW! 

Nice finds. A+


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice blades Het!


----------

